# Male may have bonded to female and now separated



## davidwt (May 24, 2010)

Several years ago we adopted a female cockatiel from another family. She seemed to almost instantly bond to me, but got along well with my wife and her 3 children (now adults). Her name is Lilo. She squawks when she knows I'm around and wants to be taken out of the cage to be with me. Although, if I'm not around, she will do the same when some other family member is around.

About a year later, we acquiesced to my wife's youngest daughter's (Melissa request for a cockatiel of her own, which we soon learned to be a male and probably between 1-2 years younger Lilo. She named him Pig (short for that owl in Harry Potter--i'm not going to attempt to spell it  ), and they soon dwelt together in a cage.

Pig is only content/happy when with Lilo; but is also domineering. He likes to whistle at her and has learned from the children quite a repetoire. Anytime I took Lilo out, I had to take Pig, or there would be no peace in the house.  It was also obvious Pig would not want to be taken anywhere without Lilo (he has a fairly strong bite and will let you know that taking him first is not acceptable). Lilo seems ambivalent to Pig.

Melissa married at the end of last year and took Pig with her. Unfortunately, Pig has not really settled down and can squawk for long periods of time. Only lately have I learned from some online postings that cockatiels can bond for life (is this true?).

Just to get some peace, Melissa and her husband brought Pig over and placed him in the cage with Lilo. Everyone sure thought they could tell he was never happier as he whistled away, far longer than ever before. After a few months of having Pig, they are ready to give him away because of his incessant loud squawking and being noisy.

I may be out-voted to re-unite them (Pig is not nearly well-liked as Lilo, but I can't stand the thought of anything bad happening to any bird), so, should the two birds be re-united? If that cannot happen, what should be done to help Pig to recover/move-on?


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

When cockatiels bond which usually involves breeding too, they do pair for life, although if conditions were not quite suitable then perhaps they wouldn’t have actually breed but still saw themselves as a couple.

The other option could have been to see if they could have got another mate for pig which might have helped him settle in his new home.

But if you are willing to take pig on, it sounds like that would be the best option for the birds.

Jenny


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Poor pig. Take pig in. If it is clear he is happy with Lilo then I don't see why anyone would be against it.

Poor PIG. He's probably just missing his friend Lilo.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww that is the most pitiful story ever! Take the poor little guy back and let him and Lilo be together! He will not be happy until he is with her again. I swear I am such a sap!! lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree take Pig on, he really wouldn't be hurting anyone since Lilo doesn't seem to mind having him there singing to her. And if you don't mind Lilo having a permanent attachment then it shouldn't be a problem. Poor little guy misses his girl.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I agree, take Pig back or have Pig's owners buy another cockatiel friend for him. My boy, Arthur, is on his 3rd mate. The first one we bought at the same time as him, she died after flying into a wall  He was SO upset when she was gone and screamed non stop if I was out of his sight because he wasn't used to being alone and was utterly miserable. We brought him a new friend, they hit it off and were together for a good 6 years before Luca (the friend) died suddenly. Again, Arthur screamed and carried on because he was so lonely. Brought home Poppet, and the screaming immediately ceased. Birds like Arthur and Pig who aren't good at being alone will scream, so he either needs to move back in with Lilo or, if you don't want him, I'm willing to bet he'll hit it off with another cockatiel.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

dude said:


> Poor pig. Take pig in. If it is clear he is happy with Lilo then I don't see why anyone would be against it.
> 
> Poor PIG. He's probably just missing his friend Lilo.


Absolutely you should take Pig!! He is unhappy at your daughter's without her and he will be stressed and unhappy if they rehome him. Lilo probably misses him too. I have two that are attached like that I would never, under any circumstances separate them.


----------

